# Lighter skin on nose



## Idris (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello, I am an african American male and I have had a large scar on my nose that I have been trying to diminish. I first tried to use an over the counter skin bleaching cream with little help then, I went to a dermatologist and he gave prescribed a bleaching cream to use and it is working on the dark spots on my nose. But the problem is, the over the counter bleaching cream combined with the prescribed bleaching creams I've been using since last november, have made my nose significantly lighter than the bridge of my nose with a distinct line and the rest of my face. I have been using aloe vera, cocoa butter, and other skin tone eveners to try and return the skin of my nose back to normal with little results. Also, I have had natural dark skin patches under my eyes and around my nose for as long as I can remember that have always made my nose look lighter than the rest of my face. Any help or advice on how to even my the skin tone on and around my nose and face once and for all?


----------

